# Pictures from our Picture Butte gig (Saturday Night)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

She was a pretty crazy night, the small town pub was actually lined up. The bar has a max of 200 people they had 240 at one point. That mob of people were pretty much falling on us as they were dancing to our tunes. Everyone started screaming and stomping for one more song at the end the night, what a awesome feeling!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like a wild gig. What's the story on the smashed guitar?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Way to pack em in!

Nothing like a crowd that wants to have a good time eh?

Congrats.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, a tough crowd! If you mess up a song, they smash your guitar.

Seriously, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm going to take a wild guess and say that's our jeff wearing the rock n roll royalty shirt.

:smilie_flagge17:

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks like a wild gig. What's the story on the smashed guitar?


It was stock from Dave's studio. The bridge was lifting so we brought it along and had a dance off and whomever won got to smash it.

It made for some enjoyable dancing from the ladies and everyone really enjoyed her smashing the crap out of it after she won.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm going to take a wild guess and say that's our jeff wearing the rock n roll royalty shirt.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> -dh


No that's Diva David Severson.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Way to pack em in!


As you can see from the photos she was so packed at certain points they started stacking vertical!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> As you can see from the photos she was so packed at certain points they started stacking vertical!


I can dig it.

We did both Friday the 13ths in Port Dover this summer.

Packed?

Yup. When you put 160,000 bodies in a town with a population of 6500 it has an impact.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I can dig it.
> 
> We did both Friday the 13ths in Port Dover this summer.
> 
> ...


Cool. I think Picture Butte only has 1700 people in it, it was their yearly festival though, so lots of people were home for it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Cool. I think Picture Butte only has 1700 people in it, it was their yearly festival though, so lots of people were home for it.


Looks like they were all in the bar, LOL

There's just nothing that compares to that euphoric feeling you get the day after a great gig is there?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Looks like they were all in the bar, LOL
> 
> There's just nothing that compares to that euphoric feeling you get the day after a great gig is there?


Well the day after sucked for me, I had a cold all weekend. No sleep etc etc. I can say the 3 hours we were up after Saturday's gig was euphoric.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like alot of fun going on that night! We are playing a tight little bar in Streetsville this Saturday. I hope it gets that hopping!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

It was definitly a great time..Small town crowds know how to party!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Small town crowds know how to party!



...that has definitely been my experience.

-dh


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

wow , lots of hot ladies but not as hot as that taylor guitar :bow:


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

cheesey said:


> wow , lots of hot ladies but not as hot as that taylor guitar :bow:


Agreed, I can see why the musicians were sitting down Stones


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hinrich said:


> Agreed, I can see why the musicians were sitting down Stones


One of the downfalls of playing in an acoustic trio. We sit because normally the crouds aren't this crazy. People were actually falling on us. The 914c came out without a mark after two nights, I was real happy. I can't speak for Dave's GSRS, I think he got a couple marks though probably self induced.

Funny thing is that I almost forgot to put it on my insurance rider. I could just imagine what would have happened if I did forget...


----------

